# Tablette Linux et Ordinateur Linux



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Salut,

Il y a t'il un moyen de se procurer des tablette Ubuntu ou ordinateur déjà monter sans avoir à les flasher? 
Il y a t'il une commercialisation du matériel + Os qui ne nécessite pas de devoir se débrouiller soit même?
Je cherche, je cherche, je ne trouve rien. Et tout ce que je sais faire moi c'est faire tourner Ubuntu Touch sur des tablette Android.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mars 2020)

Des ordinateurs sous Linux on en trouve, un exemple https://www.linuxshop.fr

Des tablettes aucune idée...


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mars 2020)

Tien là https://www.evistore.fr/smartpad.html


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (27 Mars 2020)

Génial merci!


----------



## ze_random_bass (28 Mars 2020)

Deleted member 47804 a dit:


> Et tout ce que je sais faire moi c'est faire tourner Ubuntu Touch sur des tablette Android.



Salut,

LineageOS (distribution Open Source d’Android) est aussi montable sur certaines tablettes.

a+


----------

